# Will I make apprentice wage earlier?



## NitroTurkey (Apr 12, 2011)

So I have my interview for the apprenticeship next week, when I took my test the man that administered the exam told us that if we were accepted after the interviews that would would probably start working in May, June, or July. I got a job with a union contractor a few weeks ago working in the shop ( mostly I load/unload trailers, vans, trucks and pickup/deliver parts at suppliers and jobsites ) .

Anyway, the job is going well and my question is: Since I am already working at a union shop, if I am accepted into the apprenticeship program is it likely that I will get to start working on jobsites sooner than the May,June,July that I was quoted? I want to get out of my parents hair and get my own place so it would be great if I could start making apprentice wages sooner.

Also I am trying to prepare for the interview and I need to come up with some good questions to ask the committe, I understand that it is not good for the applicant to ask questions about benefits and wages unless the interviewer starts that sort of conversation - is there any appropriate way I could ask if I would start my OJT a bit sooner because I am already employed by a union contractor?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

NitroTurkey said:


> So I have my interview for the apprenticeship next week, when I took my test the man that administered the exam told us that if we were accepted after the interviews that would would probably start working in May, June, or July. I got a job with a union contractor a few weeks ago working in the shop ( mostly I load/unload trailers, vans, trucks and pickup/deliver parts at suppliers and jobsites ) .
> 
> Anyway, the job is going well and my question is: Since I am already working at a union shop, if I am accepted into the apprenticeship program is it likely that I will get to start working on jobsites sooner than the May,June,July that I was quoted? I want to get out of my parents hair and get my own place so it would be great if I could start making apprentice wages sooner.
> 
> Also I am trying to prepare for the interview and I need to come up with some good questions to ask the committe, I understand that it is not good for the applicant to ask questions about benefits and wages unless the interviewer starts that sort of conversation - is there any appropriate way I could ask if I would start my OJT a bit sooner because I am already employed by a union contractor?


You can expect to put in some time being the shop boy for a while. Don't get your panties in a bunch trying to get a few months ahead of the game. When May rolls around, THEN start getting on someone's case about getting in the apprenticeship.

As far as the interview, I don't recall having the opportunity to ask questions, I only answered them. But if you do, ask them what kind of initiative they would like to see a 1st term apprentice take, and what kind of things they'd like to see you do automatically if your journeyman or foreman just tells you to "keep yourself busy" and doesn't assign you a specific task.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

While I cannot speak for your local, do not expect any logic, compassion or caring about your personal delimena from the hall. They live and usually die by arcane rules that often defy logic. 

But having said that ASK someone.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

NitroTurkey said:


> So I have my interview for the apprenticeship next week, when I took my test the man that administered the exam told us that if we were accepted after the interviews that would would probably start working in May, June, or July. I got a job with a union contractor a few weeks ago working in the shop ( mostly I load/unload trailers, vans, trucks and pickup/deliver parts at suppliers and jobsites ) .
> 
> Anyway, the job is going well and my question is: Since I am already working at a union shop, if I am accepted into the apprenticeship program is it likely that I will get to start working on jobsites sooner than the May,June,July that I was quoted? I want to get out of my parents hair and get my own place so it would be great if I could start making apprentice wages sooner.
> 
> Also I am trying to prepare for the interview and I need to come up with some good questions to ask the committe, I understand that it is not good for the applicant to ask questions about benefits and wages unless the interviewer starts that sort of conversation - is there any appropriate way I could ask if I would start my OJT a bit sooner because I am already employed by a union contractor?



WOW!! Awesome topic !!! Shed some light !!!

All union- better wage- better way of life -

UNLESS- You are the 'shop boy'.



I would think, That if you are the 'shop boy' you should at least be making minimum laborer rate. Not 'dreaded private sector peon' rate.
If not, bring it up to the laborers local.

seems to me the almighty 'Brotherhood' is taking advantage of you.

Just an observation.:no::whistling2: Both ends to the middle.

Union for all or none- seems discriminating to me.

Union hiring 'Hacks-scabs etc.':laughing:


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

If you get a job with an open shop you can start your OJT right now.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

jza said:


> If you get a job with an open shop you can start your OJT right now.


In the long run, assuming he has full time employment, he will most likely fair better in the IBEW, wage, benefits and a continuous retirement from day one to the last day.


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

So basically you are a material handler?
In our local you would be making 1st year apprentice wages. All locals are different though.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

brian john said:


> In the long run, assuming he has full time employment, he will most likely fair better in the IBEW, wage, benefits and a continuous retirement from day one to the last day.



Agreed. 
However, if he is in a union shop,regardless of the position,should he not have union wages and representation?

My take on the post is,he has no representation and is a NON_UNION employee.

So what is it? Does he work for the union or not?

Just a Tadd hypocritical,No? If he is working for them,there must be some local-classification he must fall under.

If not,why the 'hire union' stuff? Non- union labor working in a union shop? That is peculiar.

Again, just an observation.


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

leland said:


> Agreed.
> However, if he is in a union shop,regardless of the position,should he not have union wages and representation?
> 
> My take on the post is,he has no representation and is a NON_UNION employee.
> ...


 I'm willing to bet it is the shop breaking a rule.:whistling2:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Wireman191 said:


> I'm willing to bet it is the shop breaking a rule.:whistling2:


Depends, drivers, secretaries and warehouse employees are not always union.

Which is where some EC’s skirt the rules by having warehouse workers doing prefab.


----------



## di11igaf (Jan 1, 2012)

leland said:


> Agreed.
> However, if he is in a union shop,regardless of the position,should he not have union wages and representation?
> 
> My take on the post is,he has no representation and is a NON_UNION employee.
> ...


Most of the union contractors around here are union either because the owners themselves were union electricians, or the ones who weren't want access to the manpower/and or skilled labor. Their secretaries aren't union(our secretaries at the hall are in fact union), they're sometimes family or whatever. Same goes for the drives in some cases. They aren't required to hire union drivers if they don't want to. Sometimes the shop/material/driver employees are apprentices, sometimes they are not. Its up to the contractor.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

brian john said:


> Depends, drivers, secretaries and warehouse employees are not always union.
> 
> Which is where some EC’s skirt the rules by having warehouse workers doing prefab.



Salaried employees I understand.

But for crying out loud, all the screaming for union this and that- reasonable-livable wages etc.

And they will stiff a kid working in the warehouse? 
Either union or not. Seems they want it both ways too. So where is the stock boys 'Livable' wage?


Again- seems a bit hypocritical don't it? :whistling2:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

leland said:


> Salaried employees I understand.
> 
> But for crying out loud, all the screaming for union this and that- reasonable-livable wages etc.
> 
> ...


But he is not union, he is in a job that is not covered by the IBEW, a fine line but it is the owners prerogative. While I wouldn’t do this, the owner could lay him off if the local says he must get union wages at this time.


----------



## Bowmadness (Feb 4, 2012)

Anybody hiring in in Baltimore MD


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Bowmadness said:


> Anybody hiring in in Baltimore MD


You located in Baltimore?
UNion or Open Shop
What type of electrician (any specialities)
Work is your work back ground service, construction, industrial 
What about your employability, been fired, what is the most W-2’s in a year, drugs?
Ever had a DUI

ever consider traveling to DC?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

brian john said:


> But he is not union, he is in a job that is not covered by the IBEW, a fine line but it is the owners prerogative....


 I don't disagree, but it seems like folks who chose to unionize a shop would have a tendency to believe in the ideals of a union: The rising tide lifts all boats, etc.

I think _leland _is saying it seems strange to recognize that the guys wearing toolbelts should be allowed to unionize, but then deny that to folks in the office/warehouse/etc.

Though I realize sometimes shops are unionized against the owners wishes, which might explain that.

-John


----------



## Bowmadness (Feb 4, 2012)

I am not union work for a small company and run jobs I am a jouryneman and have. Ever been arrested or DUI show up for work everyday and no have. Ever considered going to dc I guess if the money is good I would go


----------



## Bowmadness (Feb 4, 2012)

Never been fired I'm just not making the right money for what I do I even started the company with the guy he just doesn't wanna pay


----------



## Potential11 (Nov 14, 2011)

*Time Delay*



NitroTurkey said:


> So I have my interview for the apprenticeship next week, when I took my test the man that administered the exam told us that if we were accepted after the interviews that would would probably start working in May, June, or July. I got a job with a union contractor a few weeks ago working in the shop ( mostly I load/unload trailers, vans, trucks and pickup/deliver parts at suppliers and jobsites ) .
> 
> Anyway, the job is going well and my question is: Since I am already working at a union shop, if I am accepted into the apprenticeship program is it likely that I will get to start working on jobsites sooner than the May,June,July that I was quoted? I want to get out of my parents hair and get my own place so it would be great if I could start making apprentice wages sooner.
> 
> Also I am trying to prepare for the interview and I need to come up with some good questions to ask the committe, I understand that it is not good for the applicant to ask questions about benefits and wages unless the interviewer starts that sort of conversation - is there any appropriate way I could ask if I would start my OJT a bit sooner because I am already employed by a union contractor?


Congratulations on receiving an interview date. I suggest that you get some recommendation letters from the Union guys at your shop to take to the interview. Questions like what do they expect from a 1st year apprentice or some advice they can give you. I was always told not to speak about the money. 

For the most part you just need to wait your turn and be ready for when your time comes when you do become an apprentice. Once you are an apprentice you WILL go to the field and work. Upon that time they can not hold you from receiving a HIGHER wage and your standard of living will become better. 

My advice, do a great job for your employer so that you can stay busy. They will keep you busy and find a home for you. 

Good luck!


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

brian john said:


> But he is not union, he is in a job that is not covered by the IBEW, a fine line but it is the owners prerogative. While I wouldn’t do this, the owner could lay him off if the local says he must get union wages at this time.


Really,not trying to be difficult.Just getting my head wrapped around it.
Given Turks location,Kansas,there may not be a big union presence.

Ithink that in a place like NY,Boston etc. a worker in an IBEW shop would fall under or EC preasured into asigning some rep to them. Be it Carpenters laborer or Teamster of some sort.

Still just seems odd to me that the hall would leave the weak behind.

Full disclosure I have never been a member,by choice, and am not fully aware of the inner workings.


----------

